# Pics of some of my fish



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Macfish has been helping me with my camera so Ive been practicing I dont know why but the pics keep coming out kind of grainy. Anyone have tips let me know thanks Pat


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

They are grainy because the camera is set at too high an ISO. You need more light to allow it to go to a lower ISO. Flash at 45 degrees to the tank works.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guess I need to read some more I could ask hubby but he gets to impatient.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow... Pat.. fantastic!! 

I love your lepori-something-something  He looks big!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Wow... Pat.. fantastic!!
> 
> I love your lepori-something-something  He looks big!


Thanks Cid yea hes about a foot going to need a bigger tank.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice fish 

The pufers are very nice are they F8's or south americans?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Nice fish
> 
> The pufers are very nice are they F8's or south americans?


 They are 8s I picked them up from one of the members here.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well you sure did better then me lol

Nice fish!!!!!! great pictures!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> Well you sure did better then me lol
> 
> Nice fish!!!!!! great pictures!


 Thanks practice practicelol


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

They don't look too bad 

When on the Aquarium mode, what ISO does it pick for you? Mine pick 800 normally and my pics generally don't come out that way. Try getting a small lamp or one of those small florescent flash lights and putting it on top of your tank to shin more light in the top.

Another thing I do (if you don't have a tripod) is sit backwards on a chair and rest the camera on the chairs back. That will help hold the camera steady. Also hold your breath when you are about to snap. If you are zoomed in, even breathing is enough to shake the camera and will result in blurry pics.


----------

